# When do they reach their adult size



## Vizmom (Apr 16, 2011)

I have a 6month old female named Ginger that weighs 44lbs. At what age, do they stop growing (ie: reach their adult weight) minus the obesity/over-feeding issues. She is very lean and active but trying to gauge what her weight potential may be. Her mother was in the mid-40's while papa was in the 50's.


----------



## Mischa (Feb 17, 2010)

She's not done yet.  She'll be a big girl.
I think they are done filling out completely at around 2 or 2.5 years, but ours is ~20 months old and hasn't seemed to have gained much weight/girth for a few months. 

She's on a very strict exercise regimen though. She loves to run and we love letting her... ;D


----------



## gunnr (Aug 14, 2009)

She'll probably top out around 55-60 lbs. Gunnr weighed 39- 43lbs for the first 18 months we had her. Then one day she went to 54lbs seemingly overnite, and has stayed there since.


----------

